# First One Done - Blaircrow



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

After trying my best to remember just where I had seen this before and failing, I decided to just go ahead and make one on my own. So here he is...


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice! momma, he looks cool


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like that! Do you mind if I "borrow" the idea. (I'm going to keep it) I'll use it with the corn stalks I made, but it would work really well in a woods haunt too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your inspiration was probably SKAustin's Blaircrows:

Blaircrows

It's a very distinctive prop


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. Not much to them really but they look great. I will add them to the list for this year. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job - this is one of my favorite type of props to use - so uncomplicated, yet chilling at the same time. Really freaks kids out, LOL. Love it!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Thank you soooo much Roxy! I could not for the life of me remember where I seen them! I knew that there was a little more to them than what I could remember.


----------



## wikathie (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd like to borrow the idea too. I want a bride and need a way to display her. Thanks.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love these as well. I may have to see what I can find out amongst the trees once the weather fines up.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Great job - this is one of my favorite type of props to use - so uncomplicated, yet chilling at the same time. Really freaks kids out, LOL. Love it!!


Agreed!!

MommaMoose, this looks fantastic. I did this two years ago with my vodou display when I saw SKAustins's Blaircrows:









It was a prop that sort of snuck up on you, it was 10 feet tall and hidden in the wisteria vine. I ended up keeping that up till oh I don't know, March of the following year. I thought it looked rather nice topped with snow.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! that skull is creeepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very creepy, I like it.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

That is perfect... for my witchy themed graveyard! 

You did a great job!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Ooooo-- I love that! I may have to do something like that to "darken" up my graveyard a bit


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Wonder if an industrialized version would look decent? Replacing the wood with rebar - #9 bar for the vertical and a combo of #4, #5, #6 bar for the horizontals. Only issue really I can see is weight.

Trying to figure out how I could use the rebar onsite that will be tossed out.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I think an industrial version could be very cool...might indeed be hefty, but it could look really sharp. Going to do a traditional one or two this year, though I had thought of a metallic one.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool ans simple idea. I am doing a very simple scarecrow theme for my Halloween camping weekend. I won 2nd place last year with a nice wow display. This year I wanted to try simple and very creepy. These would look great for this purpose.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice! I like this very much


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey momma, where did you get that skull?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

VERY creepy!! Will look great at night.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

great job momma..looks fabulous!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I used a pair of these guys last year at summer camp (Halloween theme). I placed one on each side of the entrance path to the campsite with skulls lining the path on the ground. One of the fathers arrived late one night and the decorations really creeped him out - he said that he though that was entering hell


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Surely would creep me out, nice


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Your inspiration was probably SKAustin's Blaircrows:
> 
> Blaircrows
> 
> It's a very distinctive prop


"Very Distinctive"  Thanks Roxy for digging up that old thread to share.

MommaMoose, Great Blaircrow! Looks just as good as the originals.

I just took a wander through the woods this morning to dig up some more branches for another batch this year. I have a few ideas in my head for a new twist on the old idea.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

SKA, where did you buy or get the skulls from? Momma uses the Michael's foam ones which look good. The ones I saw had no mandible.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> SKA, where did you buy or get the skulls from? Momma uses the Michael's foam ones which look good. The ones I saw had no mandible.


The First year I had them set up, I was using Lindberg skulls. I have since converted to using Wal-Mart foam skulls. Since the display is primarily viewed at night with subdued lighting, much of the realism of the lindbergs is lost. Since they are harder to find at a reasonable cost now, I now try to reserve use of the Lindbergs for areas where the detail can still be seen.


----------

